# Freya's Twins are Here!



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I checked her before leaving for class and made sure to have a good heart to heart with her. (Last year she lost her triplets when she kidded a bit early) This year Freya was a champ! She almost listened to me from our little talk of my begging her to wait until I returned. . . Well I prayed if she had them while I was gone that they would be alive and well. I took extra clothes with me and as soon as I got home I threw barn clothes on over my town clothes and went straight to find two lovely kids. One large boy and one little girl. The boy was dry and appeared to be the first born and the girl was still a bit wet. I made sure both nursed and man that buckling is huge compared to his sister. They are the cutest colors but I am not sure if my pictures turned out. I will try to upload them tomorrow or take new ones. 

Freya was our only doe that lost a kid last year (lost all 3) but she saved the life of many of ours last year. She was the mother of all goats! Literally she would let any kid on the farm nurse her. 

Freya is one in a million and I am very happy to say she is loving being a mother "a true mother" for once!

Pictures to come but the buckling is a rich bay color and the little girl is a light color that is hard to describe without pictures.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awesome!!! Your Freya sounds like a definite keeper....especially if she'll let any kid nurse on her! If you ever decide to sell her.....just saying....LOL Can't wait to see pics


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Awesome !!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

congrats! can't wait for pictures!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

kccjer said:


> Awesome!!! Your Freya sounds like a definite keeper....especially if she'll let any kid nurse on her! If you ever decide to sell her.....just saying....LOL Can't wait to see pics


Oh she is a definite keeper. One I can always trust to take on kids in need and you can milk her standing in the middle of the field without anything (no grain/halter/stand needed).


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks guys! I will include a couple of pics I took from yesterday. Not the best and the little girl is still a little damp and finding her legs. lol One pic of her she has goat licks because Freya was still coming to clean her on and off. She (the kid) had a look on her face at one point like mom stop! your just getting me wet again. lol

One of the buckling's pics he is just standing there looking at the teats because he was full but didn't want to give them up! He stood under her for about 20 minutes just hiding under her belly. He is going to be a handful and silly at the same time.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sooo cute!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, they are so cute


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Very sweet ending  They are beautiful ! 
That buckling looks days older then the doeling , lolol.
He is big ! Poor little girl is still trying to recover from the trip here 
Freya sounds like a angel  Glad she now has her very own babies !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Very sweet ending  They are beautiful !
> That buckling looks days older then the doeling , lolol.
> He is big ! Poor little girl is still trying to recover from the trip here
> Freya sounds like a angel  Glad she now has her very own babies !


Thank you! And Yes he does appear to be a few days older lol Oh she probably had to put up with him bullying her around on the inside :crazy:

Freya is such an angel. Her only flaw is that she likes to be mouthy. When she was a kid all she wanted to do was chew or nibble on you but now it's just a pull on your shirt every once in a while. She is worth her weight in gold. Smaller teats then I like but is so sweet and easy to handle that it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all! I will try to get new pics tomorrow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What cuties


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you! Well Salt started into labor so I moved her in with Freya as I need to run to class for a test (already) and can't miss today. Last year Salt had two of her triplets at the same time and had a hard time figuring out what to do cleaning wise so I hope if that happens again Freya will step up and help out. Freya helped one junior doe last year clean her triplets as she just kept having them so close she never got them completely clean before the next one was here. 

So hopefully I will have more then just Freya's twins new picture when I return. It kills me having to leave them unattended but Salt as always been a do it your-self'er type of doe. Wish her luck!

More pics to come.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Good luck Salt! Hope all goes well, and can't wait for picture updates!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

That is so cute... I have a doe named Feta that will nurse other babies too! She is expecting anytime now too.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys!



milk and honey said:


> That is so cute... I have a doe named Feta that will nurse other babies too! She is expecting anytime now too.


Feta!!! I love that name idea!!! Aww she sounds like a sweety. I hope she kids easy and for all the kids that you wish for (pink or blue). :baby::baby::baby:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok so this may not be the best picture to include but I had to laugh. While I was waiting on Salt to kid last night Freya's buckling decided to show me his new trick. . . Yup he is already mounting and "breeding" anything that stands still! He bred the cat, Salt's head and at first I though Freya was rubbing her head on me and I turn around (I was sitting on a bucket in the stall) and this little guy was getting friendly. I reached down to move him back by the cat and he bred my arm! Oh dear! I know my boys get very early starts in life but this was crazy! I do think he is much older then his sister!!!! He will most likely get weaned at 6.5 to 7 weeks old just to be sure no funny business happens. . . :shades:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:ROFL: oh my! what an eager little guy!!! lol!!!!!

loving the look on the cat's face. he looks like he's saying "WHAT'S HAPPENING TO ME?!?!? mommy make it stop!"


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh PS. This is the youngest I have had one already doing everything but dropping. He doing the love nibbles, pawing, talking and I mean everything! I am beginning to think she got bred by one of our rabbits :laugh: by the way this guy is acting lol I mean he will be 2 days old later today. . .So at one day old already showing great signs!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> :ROFL: oh my! what an eager little guy!!! lol!!!!!
> 
> loving the look on the cat's face. he looks like he's saying "WHAT'S HAPPENING TO ME?!?!? mommy make it stop!"


lol you should have seen it in person. He had the cats ear chewing it one time while doing the dirty dance and I was shocked :shocked: at first but then just couldn't stop laughing because any time I would try to get him off of the cat (because Cole was like come on I just want to be warm under the heat lamp) he would just start breeding my arm or running back to the cat extremely fast!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh dear! Well...you know he'll get the job done...or at least put in a great effort trying!!! LMAO


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, too cute.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh my that is hilarious!!!!


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats! Such good news! Oh, that little buck is the prettiest rusty gingerbread color! Yah, with enthusiasm like his, you'll have watch out, huh? :dance: Little girl does look tired - he was probably a powerhouse in the womb, too. The dear little powdered cinnamon doeling should perk up now that she has her own space, right?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

:laugh: He is something else. Oh and he loves that he now has other bucklings to play with. His best friend is the moonspotted buckling and they are about the same size too! 

I need to post new pics of the doeling cause she looks a lot better now. She was bouncing all over the place this morning. I thought someone had fed her some jumping beans :laugh:

Oh the cat must like it now cause I caught him sneaking into play with them this morning too! Silly cat. Cole (the cat) actually loves to groom all of the animals including my LGD's. So he would groom the buckling then the buckling would "play" so it just looks so wrong. :help:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

DDFN said:


> Oh the cat must like it now cause I caught him sneaking into play with them this morning too! Silly cat. Cole (the cat) actually loves to groom all of the animals including my LGD's. So he would groom the buckling then the buckling would "play" so it just looks so wrong. :help:


:ROFL: hilarious!!!!!! I can't speak for others, but I think I need a video of that! lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> :ROFL: hilarious!!!!!! I can't speak for others, but I think I need a video of that! lol


:laugh: I don't know they may ban me lol :shades:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is too funny , lolol Poor cat ! :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
Cat is like "what the" :shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> That is too funny , lolol Poor cat ! :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
> Cat is like "what the" :shocked::shocked::shocked:


lol what's even funnier is that this is the same cat that was getting love from my stallion. Well Cole was laying on the round bale and rubbing on G&B's face and G&B started licking and grooming him right. . . Well I started taking pictures and then G&B (the stallion) picked the cat up by the back of his neck and I ran to grab him. It was too funny and I couldn't figure out what he was planning to do with the cat other then move him off of his hay? Or maybe place him on his back and go for a ride together? Who knows with these two!

Somewhere I have some pics of him but none of him in the air as my first thought was to drop the camera and save the cat! Oh and this is an amazing cat. He actually is the neighbors cat but since they got him he has lived with us 24/7 so I claim him and plan to keep him in the long run. He sleeps in the garage at night and comes in the house at times.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

They are so cute. That pic with the cat is too funny. Congrats on 2 beautiful babies.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is too funny , lolol I wonder what your horse would have done with Cole ? The possibilities crack me up , lol.

Sounds like a really nice cat  I love my cats I have now , but I have had two in my life that were so very special , they just had that special something about them I guess , and they odd ball things they did , lol.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

It's funny how some buckling just are born "ready" and then others need to grow into themselves...too funny! Great pic of the cat!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well the way this buckling is acting I am beginning to think that his sister is actually his "Kid" :crazy: :laugh: :ROFL: :shades:

Laura: Special cats rock! My neighbor laughs all the time that he just bought us a cat! His cat doesn't like Cole so Cole lives with us and gets along with all of the animals! I have one cat named Kitty that was a rescue. . . well Kitty is not the sharpest tool in the shed but very sweet.

I have no idea what my horse thought he was doing. Maybe taking out the garbage ? ? ? Or getting "cat hair" out of his hay? :shades:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So I decided to put together a short video with updated pics and clips of all the kids.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f194/2014-kids-video-format-161052/#post1602180


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

So cute !


----------

